# Deleting photos from the Camera roll



## rweather (Jan 9, 2017)

Once I have imported photos into Lightroom Mobile and edited them, can I delete the original from the camera roll on my I pad?  It would save me space on the ipad. The originals are backed up to Dropbox. I will get Lightroom to sync the edited photos to my desktop computer when I am home. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 9, 2017)

Yes, Lightroom copies them.


----------



## rweather (Jan 9, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> Yes, Lightroom copies them.



Thank you


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

